# Rivergrille smokers



## fishegg (Sep 26, 2015)

Greetings,

Been spending way too much time lately looking at offsets. Looking to graduate from my Weber bullet. Found a Rivergrille at Home Depot. But am finding fairly limited reviews and also cannot determine who makes them. Does anyone have any background information please? Great site and thanks!


----------



## hwmfresh (Jul 4, 2016)

i bought the cheap one from homedepot the other day. i think i paid $130. its cheap... i think with some mods like gaskets it would work better. i feel like it lost a lot of heat. it was hard to keep the very cheep thermometer to read above 200. it was easy to put together. i think with some mods and a little more practice i will be happier with it. not bad buy for a poor first timer.


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 4, 2016)

I've not read anything about the Rivergrille, but they look a little flimsy. Might be a good starter, though, to see if you're into it. HD also has CharGriller "Smokin Pro" for $199. A lot of folks here have them and share a lot of mods. I saved my nickels over the winter and went with the CharGriller "Competition Pro" for $299 and am very impressed. Other than using Permatex Red while assembling and adding a baffle at the fire end, no mods. I compared to the OK Joe Longhorn at Lowes for $429 and the quality looks the same, not worth the extra $130.
I haven't seen a factory door therm yet that was accurate. Maybe on the high end brands..

You'll have fun with whatever you get!

:grilling_smilie:


----------



## donarkie (Jul 13, 2016)

saw one @ Home Depot the "farmer" built much like the other tin can off sets. Your right at the price range of the Old Country Pits Pecos, drop a few more bucks and you will have the Wrangler.


----------



## fishegg (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks for your responses guys, still saving my pennies and watching craigslist for better stickburner.


----------



## triplesnake (Apr 11, 2017)

Just got the Rancher, it needs a decent amount of mods but it is made from heavy gauge steel(almost a 1/4 inch).  Holds temp well and has a ton of space.  It is about a grand but its a well built smoker.  just be prepared to use some RTV and Nomex Tape.


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 11, 2017)

Triplesnake said:


> Just got the Rancher, it needs a decent amount of mods but it is made from heavy gauge steel(almost a 1/4 inch).  Holds temp well and has a ton of space.  It is about a grand but its a well built smoker.  just be prepared to use some RTV and Nomex Tape.



For $1000 it shouldn't need any "mods".....


----------



## triplesnake (Apr 15, 2017)

Maybe so but i couldn't find anything even close to the size with 1/4 inch steel that included free shipping.


----------

